# Fleece bedding???



## debby1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi I have a stack of fleece blankets that was my son's I have washed them in recommended stuff would these be suitable for using in the bottom of cage instead of the wood chippings that the pet shop used on him for 6 months before I bought him as since they have made them smaller he has a runny nose.. Thanks for any advice


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah that will work. You can cut them to fit the cage or just fold them which is what I do. :grin:


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

That will be fine. Just make sure there are no loose threads or anything that could get wrapped around his foot.


----------



## CourtneyLA (Jun 20, 2014)

They'll work  I use some dollar store fleece and baby blankets. As long as there's no loose threads then you're good. I either cut the whole edge off or snip at the thread and pull it all out, but that could be time consuming


----------

